

From Idea To Paying Customers In 7 Weeks – with Joel Gascoigne - timjahn
http://www.beyondthepedway.com/joel-gascoigne-buffer-interview

======
geuis
Who is upvoting this? This is outright spam.

~~~
timjahn
It would be cool if HN showed who made each vote.

